# How to ruin a fishing guide’s day in 1 hour or less!



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I will probably get all sorts of less than friendly comments if any at all, but I just can’t help myself. 

This past Saturday morning, launched the yak w/ a 2-1/2 mile paddle against the wind ahead of me to get where I wanted to fish. I rounded the point, and there sat 4 boats. CRAP I thought…but after paddling so far I was here for the duration.

Went about my business, throwing my normal lures, it wasn’t long before I started catching trout, 1,2,3 one after the other, that’s not so unusual…but I laughed at 2 guides who were not catching fish w/ their clients. WHY they chose that spot is beyond me, it’s known for small fish and unpredictable fish patterns.

After the 3-4th fish, one of the guides edged closer to my lil school I had located, ok…no problems, I even backed off and found another school of trout and did the dame thing.

The 2nd guide boat, I overheard the client saying, “He’s catching fish over there”.

In about 10-15 more minutes BOTH guides pulled up and HAUED ASS to some other spots….10 min. later one returned almost close enough for me to cast to his boat, I again backed off and still caught fish while they were not.
Eventually he left also leaving me all alone and still catching fish.

The REASON the guide boats and others in that spot weren’t catching fish is how they were fishing. They were noisy, people hopping all over the boat, trolling motors going and so on.

Me, just floating silently sitting in 1 spot catching fish 25 ft. from the yak. I was using my trusty BF1 – mullet color and speckled trout colors and z-man jerk shad in Houdini color. Water depth was less than 4 ft.

I didn’t take single picture or keep a single fish. I think I caught 12-15 trout ranging from 12” to lil over 17”, nothing big but the action was consistent till the tidal movement stopped, then it all died.

The trout were moving in and out of the shallow water feeding on small minnows, etc...I sat on the edge of the depth change and intercepted them as they moved around the area.

The BF1 was being worked in a lazy way, just drifting with the current, little twitch now n then as close to bottom as I could keep it.

Hmmmm, maybe I should get a guides license. :whistling:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I think it is great. The reason I kayak many times instead of boating.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice.....I always got a kick of when I was in my old jon boat fishing around these 60K boats loaded with fisherman and hooked up with all kinds of fish while I watched them catching nada!


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats on a good day. I see nothing wrong with it you even backed off and gave them a shot. You don't have to have a $40,000.00 boat to catch fish, I love the stealth of yak fishing I have caught reds almost right under my yak they didn't even know I was there.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Dang, you don't brag much.
Sorry, I had to do it.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good read! I agree I've generally caught more fish when I was kayak fishing due to the quietness and being stealthy. I'm thinking you were fishing where you and I went a couple times. I was there a couple weeks ago and picked off a few nice trout and reds. I'm glad you are enjoying the yak. I'm thinking about cleaning the dust off mine and taking it out.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

jcasey said:


> Dang, you don't brag much.
> Sorry, I had to do it.


 Ha ha, that's a funny comment.

Absolutely no bragging it's all true, fellas sometimes can't stand the simple fact that there are better fishermen out there than they may be.

I honestly cannot remember the last time I fished and got skunked, maybe 2 yrs. ago.

Am I that good, well yes actually I am. THAT'S BRAGGING.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

chaps said:


> Good read! I agree I've generally caught more fish when I was kayak fishing due to the quietness and being stealthy. I'm thinking you were fishing where you and I went a couple times. I was there a couple weeks ago and picked off a few nice trout and reds. I'm glad you are enjoying the yak. I'm thinking about cleaning the dust off mine and taking it out.


 Chaps, you know me too well.
Yes I was in the same spot you & I have fished before.
And yes, I may never buy a motor powered boat again.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

barefoot said:


> Ha ha, that's a funny comment.
> 
> Absolutely no bragging it's all true, fellas sometimes can't stand the simple fact that there are better fishermen out there than they may be.
> 
> ...



I hear ya.. Sometimes I catch a Ruby Red Lip just to keep from being skunked.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Bruce, maybe your secret weapon is the really the BF-1. If you could convince Gastonfish to start selling them, you'd be his top Pro Staff.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

I've had the same type experience. I have yet to see the guide who routinely fishes out docks catch much. One day I overheard one of his clients say, "hey, we need to use what he is using." My last two encounters have been less than pleasant. One guide literally had people casting within five feet of my kayak. The second trolled right through the pothole I was working to catch two reds feeding in it. I was not happy in either case and expressed it.


Tight lines.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Bruce, when I grow up, I want to be just like you, good job!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm calling BS on this one!

I dont know barefoot, but to outfish guides like that, he MUST have been using Matrix Shad...

I think he is naming those other lures to throw us all off...


----------

